

Curated List of Common Lisp frameworks, libraries and other shiny stuff - StylifyYourBlog
https://github.com/kozross/awesome-cl

======
dimitar
"Expat: This is a lax, permissive non-copyleft free software license,
compatible with the GNU GPL. It is sometimes ambiguously referred to as the
MIT License."

In case anyone else wondered.

